# Deere 6320 no heat



## nrz85 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi, 
Trouble shooting heat, specifically defrost in 6320. Full temp after 2 hours of blowing snow and all fogged up with little heat from vents. Cleaned out cabin filters and played with settings. Any tricks out there?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to John Deere parts catelog: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/
follow the prompts and enter your tractor information. Once you get to the major assembly page you will need to decide if you have power to the fan and air flow to the front ducts, or need to review the ducts and controls. Select the area of concern and drill down on the parts diagrams.

If you have heat to the heater, and air blowing forward, the problem is usually in the baffle control arm and/or lever on the left side of the air duct assembly. If you have hot air blowing out of the cab heater, but not making it to the front duct assembly, you will need to get under the floor and inspect the lower air circulation ducts. They shake apart and crack over time, and may be allowing the warm air to blow under the cab floor. Other times they become the favored home of critters and need to have a nest or two cleaned out. 

If they have simply shaken apart or split, go to a box store and buy a roll of the foil type duct tape and tape away, better than new ducts and a whole lot less expensive.

No heater blower will require you to inspect that assembly, and possibly the related electrical system slides.


----------

